# B-52 Tail shaped Walnut cutting board



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

This is the making of an end grain Walnut cutting board shaped like a B-52 Tail. Since we have the highest concentration of B-52's anywhere in the world here at Barksdale AFB in Bossier City, LA, I thought it was fitting that I make a cutting board in this shape. Enjoy!

This is the end product with video below -


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Great video David and a really great idea for a cutting board. A CNC machine is a nice tool to have. It's fun for me to watch them work. I retired from the Nissan plant here in Tn. and of coarse they had a lot of robots and like the CNC machines they made work easy. I will be looking forward to more videos.

PS - It's been a long time since I have seen a coffee pot like the one in your picture.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> Great video David and a really great idea for a cutting board. A CNC machine is a nice tool to have. It's fun for me to watch them work. I retired from the Nissan plant here in Tn. and of coarse they had a lot of robots and like the CNC machines they made work easy. I will be looking forward to more videos.
> 
> PS - It's been a long time since I have seen a coffee pot like the one in your picture.


Thanks, Don! I'm enjoying the CNC machine and trying to use it when it makes sense rather than trying to find a way to use it on every project I do. But they are definitely cool!!

Like everyone else, it seems, we had a Keurig but it finally failed. I took it apart, found the issue(s), and fixed it. About 6 months later it quit again so I repeated the repair process - lasted 2 months. So I threw it away and bought this $20 Yosemite percolator and found that it makes far, far better coffee than any machine ever could. I make a full pot of Starbucks dark roast every morning (we keep about 10 different blends on hand) but I pour it into an insulated carafe and it stays hot for about 6 hours.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

As an old (really old) BUFF maintenance guy, I love the cutting board. Nice work.
I must disagree about the largest concentration of them at Barksdale, though. I think Davis Monthan, in Tucson has them beat. Of course, none are operational.:wink:


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Gene Howe said:


> As an old (really old) BUFF maintenance guy, I love the cutting board. Nice work.
> I must disagree about the largest concentration of them at Barksdale, though. I think Davis Monthan, in Tucson has them beat. Of course, none are operational.:wink:


LOL! Thanks, Gene! Then I clarify my statement - highest concentration of _*operational *_B-52's in the world are at BAFB. Although we often see that there are only a handful here because the rest are off doing what they do best and protecting our freedom and way of life. They're an amazing group of men and women, for sure!!


----------



## stanzee (Dec 9, 2010)

difalkner said:


> LOL! Thanks, Gene! Then I clarify my statement - highest concentration of _*operational *_B-52's in the world are at BAFB. Although we often see that there are only a handful here because the rest are off doing what they do best and protecting our freedom and way of life. They're an amazing group of men and women, for sure!!


Thanks for the memory David. I was a Navigator/Radar Navigator in the B-52H since its birth in 1962 until I retired in 1972. I was stationed at Minot AFB North Dakota all that time where the other concentration of the Buffs are located. We had one squadron and now there are two squadrons there.

As an aside, do you happen to have a PDF of the shape. It would make my life simpler if I could print it for use. No CNC at my house so I will be doing any work by hand, One project I could think of could be a pair of bookends.

Thanks again for the memory and for your service.:smile:


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice project and I like the fit of that inlay.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

stanzee said:


> Thanks for the memory David. I was a Navigator/Radar Navigator in the B-52H since its birth in 1962 until I retired in 1972. I was stationed at Minot AFB North Dakota all that time where the other concentration of the Buffs are located. We had one squadron and now there are two squadrons there.
> 
> As an aside, do you happen to have a PDF of the shape. It would make my life simpler if I could print it for use. No CNC at my house so I will be doing any work by hand, One project I could think of could be a pair of bookends.
> 
> Thanks again for the memory and for your service.:smile:


I appreciate all who serve in our great military, so thanks Stan! I never served but have lived here with Barksdale AFB in our backyard since '62 so my appreciation for what you guys have done is felt daily as I see these massive planes flying overhead. 

Right now I don't have a PDF but send me your email in a PM and I'll see if I can cook one up soon to send you.

David


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That's a great setup you got going there with all that differant machinery David .
Your video sure put into perspective how much goes into a cutting board .youd have to charge 500 bucks a pop just to break even lol .

I really liked how the piece that represents the antenna dropped in so slowly as it was displacing air . 
Great video , thanks for sharing with us mere mortals


----------



## silb (Sep 21, 2017)

I'd like to see something in the style of a B-17 Flying Fortress!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

silb said:


> I'd like to see something in the style of a B-17 Flying Fortress!


That's doable if I have someone wanting to buy one, almost any shape will work.

David


----------

